
Police Body Camera Bursts into Flames; New York Pulls 2,990 from Use - dankohn1
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/21/nyregion/police-body-camera-explode.html
======
aurizon
LOL, Just what the police unions wanted, probably a cleverly faked
'spontaneous fire'

